# Sync LR Classic to CC



## Jeff Piper (Feb 27, 2018)

Operating System: Win 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.2

I decided to start again so I:-

Removed everything in CC
Created a new catalogue in Classic and imported all my pictures in.
I then opened CC and imported all my pictures in
When I went back to Classic it started adding virtual copies even though syncing was not on.
I set Lightroom Sync in Preferences to C:\Users\Jeff\Pictures and selected to use sub folders by capture date
I added all photos to a Collection "From Lightroom CC"
I started sync (nut in preferences it shows no sync activity)

Now in CC I have 27415 photos,
In Classic I have 29379 (and increasing as more synced duplicates are added
If I go to Lightroom on the web it says I have 27565.
I know some videos didn't import  but that was only 6.

Why all the different totals ans how do I get rid of the Synced Duplicates?


----------



## Yashima (Feb 27, 2018)

I am having those same problems and cannot identify what is going on. I've now uploaded half a terabyte twice and deleted everything twice - you can probably appreciate how long that has taken me.

I've tried to recreate the situation with a smaller catalog ~300 images and that seemed to work fine just the way you said you did it.  
- migrate catalog into CC
- wait for upload to finish
- turn on Classic, wait for "sync" (whatever it does at that point) to finish and then it seemed I could work anywhere on my images
- I do not remember if there were any virtual copies made then... there might have been and I might have deleted those... 

My current "solution" is: ignore the backup-to-cloud, sync only selected images as "smart previews" directly from Classic to CC (no "migrate catalog") just to get the images I want to work with on my tablet for sorting. 
My current problem is: my master catalog with 60.000 images will not sync even a single image - download stuff yes, but no upload of a single "smart preview"


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2018)

I assume you want originals in the cloud for Lightroom CC. That can be done, but it requires a special setup. First, import the images into Lightroom Classic. Then sync them to the cloud (they will be synched as smart previews only). Wait for this to finish. Now start Lightroom CC and let it sync. Again wait for this to finish. After Lightroom CC has synched the smart previews, import the original images in it. Lightroom CC is clever enough to understand these are the same, and will replace the smart previews with originals (and upload these to the cloud).


----------



## Jeff Piper (Feb 27, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I assume you want originals in the cloud for Lightroom CC. That can be done, but it requires a special setup. First, import the images into Lightroom Classic. Then sync them to the cloud (they will be synched as smart previews only). Wait for this to finish. Now start Lightroom CC and let it sync. Again wait for this to finish. After Lightroom CC has synched the smart previews, import the original images in it. Lightroom CC is clever enough to understand these are the same, and will replace the smart previews with originals (and upload these to the cloud).



Thank You Johan.
I will try that

Still wondering where the synced duplicates come from when syncing is paused.

Jeff


----------



## Yashima (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh... that is completely counter-intuitive... but thank you so much... I will try that eventually.


----------



## Jeff Piper (Mar 2, 2018)

One step to add after importing the images into Lightroom Classic is to add all photos to the Collection "From Lightroom CC"


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeff Piper said:


> One step to add after importing the images into Lightroom Classic is to add all photos to the Collection "From Lightroom CC"


Not necessarily that collection. You can sync any collection, so you can organize your images in several collections and sync them all.


----------



## Jeff Piper (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you Johan.
So to sync with CC they must be in a collection?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Jeff

Yes, they have to be in a Collection and that Collection needs to be synched (click on the very left of the Collection in the list on the left)

You can also just drag photos to All Synched Photographs (top left panel, just under All Photographs) which contains all photos that are ssynched to the Cloud although then you don't have an easy way to organize them on the Desktop and they won't appear in any specific Album in CC

Paul


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 3, 2018)

This screen capture provides some important points.


----------

